# BBA in the High tech



## justissaayman (10 Jun 2014)

Hello All

Been running the high tech for 2-3 months now (i think) and been on the changes etc.
Bubble counter running at 1bps (90 liter+-) and lights on for 7 hours a day currently with the CO2 coming on 2 hours before and shutting down 2 hours before lights off.

Started dosing EI a few weeks ago with full dosing started about 3 weeks ago.

The last few days I have seen some BBA creep up on some leaves, what could be the cause, as nothing has really changed?

I have noticed my skylight from the kitchen is shining onto the tank in the late mornings all of a sudden and that the left side of the tank isnt getting all the flow it wants. Any thoughts?


----------



## allan angus (10 Jun 2014)

sounds like light and flow then lol  ........the light has changed spring sun shine dont you just love it


----------



## Julian (10 Jun 2014)

Nuke it with some easycarbo! I applied some via syringe on Sunday, today it looks like this:



 

My SAE and RCS are dining like kings right now.[DOUBLEPOST=1402439702][/DOUBLEPOST]Also, you should remove as much BBA as you can by hand, then nuke it, followed by daily 20% water changes until it stops growing back. But you also need to address the reasons for it growing in the first place which is most likely your lights being too bright.


----------



## clonitza (11 Jun 2014)

When the plant mass increases the higher demand of CO2, add more and you should be fine.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (11 Jun 2014)

justissaayman said:


> what could be the cause, as nothing has really changed?


as clive would say, everything has changed.
As plant mass grows their demands change and they produce more waste, the sunlight hitting the tank means plant demands change, as the tank matures it will deal with waste more efficiently etc...
You have diagnosed your problem already... parts of the tank with poor flow and additional light.  Fix these, clean the tank more often and manual removal should start to combat it. 
BBA is usually fluctuating co2 so also ensure consistent, even delivery into the tank from the moment direct light hits the tank until lights out.


----------



## justissaayman (11 Jun 2014)

Thanks all. My CO2 is constant, I will add another pump to get some flow through the left hand side. I clean the tank 1-2 times a week. Should I up the CO2 a little? (i have lime green on the checker)


----------



## tubamanandy (11 Jun 2014)

I could be very wrong on this, but, having dosed EI in a high tech tank for several months, I think unless you are doing strict 50% water changes each week the dosing regime of EI is well over the top - there again, isnt it supposed to be to ensure there are no deficiencies. All I`m saying is if you are dosing the fuill amount of EI you really need to be on top of your water changes. Any other thoughts ?


----------



## NatureBoy (11 Jun 2014)

bba attacks weak plants, ie plants that are not getting the nutrients to metabolise luxury chemicals to stave off attack (a bit like us getting a cold when our immune system takes a dip due to poor diet). Trim off the affected leaves, ensure adequate levels of nitrogen, potassium, phosphorous,  etc aswell as a check of flow / distribution of CO2.

this should see a change for the better...


----------



## justissaayman (11 Jun 2014)

The plants affected are right in the majority of the flow

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alastair (11 Jun 2014)

justissaayman said:


> The plants affected are right in the majority of the flow
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Which could possibly indicate a fluctuation of co2 mate. I've just had it happen to me but ontop of it now. Checked flow was even all over, co2 was steady ferts good and lowered lighting a little. 
Like already said as your plant mass has increased so should your co2 and dosing. 1bps in a 90cm tank seems a little low. Maybe up it to 1.5 or 2 and keep an eye on the fish. Remove any affected leaves and spot dose liquid carbon to any plants such as Anubias etc. 
Should be sweet then justis. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justissaayman (11 Jun 2014)

Ta thanks m8. Ill try upping it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## justissaayman (12 Jun 2014)

Ola peeps, update, just installed a little powerhead below the main external output but close to the base of the tank working a charm and upped the bubbles so 1.5 per second. Lets see what happens


----------



## fablau (11 Feb 2015)

I know this is a old thread, but was wondering if you solved your BBA problem. If so, how?


----------

